# River Road



## AlanE

Did a nice 35 mile loop this morning. It was so refreshing to enjoy the cool morning air and low humidity. River Road had gotten a little roughed up from the recent rains, but still a beautiful stretch of road.


----------



## easyridernyc

ok lemme get this straight

once you get off the bridge, you look on the right for river road, or turn left for river road? 

man i wish i was out there this morning, sounds like a great ride....


----------



## team_sheepshead

Coming off the George Washington Bridge, turn left to get to "River Road." There is a nice, paved bike path that runs downhill to the entrance to River Road on the left.

(River Road is actually Hudson Terrace.)


----------



## easyridernyc

sheep i think i still have your directions from a a couple a few months ago, haven't used em yet

but a guy who leads a nyack ride told me the other day that river road runs north to nyack. i always thought it went south too

???


----------



## AlanE

I honestly don't know WTF you guys are talking about. 

George Washington Bridge? Hudson Terrace? Nyack?

No, I was talking about River Road, you know, the one that runs along the river.

http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=160263


----------



## jkmacman

AlanE said:


> I honestly don't know WTF you guys are talking about.
> 
> George Washington Bridge? Hudson Terrace? Nyack?
> 
> No, I was talking about River Road, you know, the one that runs along the river.
> 
> http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=160263


folks around nyc call henry hudson dr. 'river road'.

here's a pic i took yesterday, as you can see there's a river there too









after taking the pic i suffered a pinched flat, as i was looking out for some of the upcoming pot holes, a small rock, about the size of a golf ball caused a flat

your loop is about twice as long, the henry hudson river rd loop (actually straight out and back, although some folks return on 9w), is highlighted by nearly 500 ft climb in 1.5 miles

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/42040921

<iframe width='465' height='548' frameborder='0' src='http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/42040921'></iframe>


----------



## pennstater

team_sheepshead said:


> Coming off the George Washington Bridge, turn left to get to "River Road." There is a nice, paved bike path that runs downhill to the entrance to River Road on the left.
> 
> (River Road is actually Hudson Terrace.)


Hudson Terrace runs along the top of the Palisades just west of the Palisades Interstate Parkway from just south of the GWB where it meets Main St north to Palisades Ave at Exit 1 of the PIP.

What people commonly refer to as River Road is technically Henry Hudson Drive and can be accessed from the south walkway of the GWB by turning left on Hudson Terrace and following the new bike path that is on the east side of Hudson Terrace and then Main Street beginning south of the entrance to Fort Lee Historic Park to its end at the southern entrance to "River Road". About .4 miles from the GWB south walkway access. Henry Hudson Drive is located east of the PIP close to the River until its northern end at Exit 2 of the PIP in Alpine.

If this is confusing check Google maps.

The OP is apparently referring to a different River Road. Every River must have one.


----------



## Ken Roberts

pennstater said:


> What people commonly refer to as River Road is technically Henry Hudson Drive


Perhaps it's more accurate to just say that lots of mapmakers have kept up an old tradition of putting "Henry Hudson" on their maps without checking reality on the ground - (and perhaps some bureaucrats have believed the mapmakers). It might be more careful to refer to "Henry Hudson" as the "old" name -- or for those who need something technical, the "historic" name -- or the "mapmakers" name.

I've never seen any evidence that anyone _on the ground_ in the park believes that "Henry Hudson" is "technical" or that "River Rd" is not correct. I do remember once seeing a sign near the north end of the road by the police station saying "the river drive".

So I guess the "technical" name -- determined by the disciplined "technique" of _actually looking at the sign_ on the road ought to be "the River drive". 

Anyway lots of roads in the world have multiple names - (and lots of American states have multiple rivers) -- seems like the river road in the Palisades of NJ is one of them: There's the "old" or "mapmakers" name, 
and then there's the technical name: "the River drive".

Ken


----------



## AlanE

jkmacman said:


> folks around nyc call henry hudson dr. 'river road'.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I know you guys around NYC always refer to Henry Hudson Dr as River Road. I've seen many threads in this forum about it. You all talk about it as if it's one of the best cycling roads around, so maybe someday I'll take a trip there to see for myself.
> 
> I was just taking a good-natured jab at you city folks by refrencing a "true" River Road out here in the boonies (Hunterdon). Here's a couple helmet-cam videos I made of the section going through Ken Lockwood Gorge
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8jOZEZ8fjQ
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHWM6luNs8g
Click to expand...


----------



## Terex

Uhhh, WHICH River Rd.? From GoogleMaps:

River Rd, Hunterdon, NJ
River Rd, Somerset, NJ
River Rd, Montague, Sussex, NJ 07827
River Rd, Piscataway, Middlesex, NJ 08854
River Rd, Phillipsburg, Warren, NJ 08865
River Rd, Bergen, NJ
River Rd, Edgewater, NJ
River Rd, Ewing, Mercer, NJ 08628

And I'm totally miffed that you didn't post a video featuring ME!


----------



## AlanE

Terex said:


> And I'm totally miffed that you didn't post a video featuring ME!


Terex - you still hold the high honor of being featured in my most frequently viewed photo on Google Earth

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/18960593


----------

